# Tv Daewoo dta-21s8 chasis cx-s21s sin audio



## josetecnico (Jun 26, 2016)

saludos amigos tengo un tv daewoo ultra slim el cual al encenderlo se ve bien pero el audio  se oye como lluvia y unos segundos despues se oye un pillido que empieza bajo y luego va subiendo hasta ponerse muy agudo esto pasa en el modo de tv porque en dvd se ve y oye bien ya revise soldaduras en la jungla  en  el sintonisador y el ic  de salida  de audio incluso ya  cambie este su matricula es LA42032,sospecho que sea el sintonisador pero no tengo uno similar para descartar, la matricula  de este  es EWT-5F6T11-A04W quisiera si alguien pudiera facilitarme el diagrama o manual de operacion de este tv ...


----------



## elgriego (Jun 26, 2016)

Hola josetecnico,Desde ya te digo que descartes que el problema se produsca en el sintonizador, es mas que probable que ocurra a nivel jungla (micom),o si lo tiene del decodificador estereo,trata de verificar ,y si podes, cambiar el fitro ceramico de 10,7 Mhz.

Proba eso y vemos por donde seguimos.


Saludos.


----------



## josetecnico (Jun 26, 2016)

Saludos amigo griego gracias  por responder soy nuevo en este sitio y pido disculpas si no  se usar bien las reglas del mismo .En lo que  se refiere al tema ,yo tengo las sospecha del  sinto por que con  el  dvd se ve  y oye bien pero no tengo uno similar para descartar,en cuanto al decodificador estereo creo que no lo tiene,y no tengo el diagrama del este tv por lo que quisiera me aclare lo del condesador ceramico de 10,7 mhz, en donde se encuetra en el impreso;como es,que forma tiene gracias espero su respuesta


----------



## elgriego (Jun 26, 2016)

*Buenas noches ,no se trata de un condensador ,sino de un filtro a cristal de 10,7 Mhz,que extrae de la portadora de video ,la imformacion de sonido.


Adjunto el diagrama.


Saludos.*


----------



## josetecnico (Jul 1, 2016)

saludos  amigo griego gracias por tu  ayuda en la reparacion de este tv pero te informo que el dueño del mismo, no  quiso  seguir  esperando  y  se  llevo  el  equipo,muy agradesido por todas tus atenciones  deveras gracias. Estare al  pendiente si tengo  otra falla similar


----------

